# February Photo Competition: Portraits



## Robster970 (Feb 4, 2008)

The theme is portraiture - pics of people, self or otherwise.

I thought I'd swing it back to people this month rather than things.......

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by 29th February 23:59:59, and no later, or woe betide you.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
* Have fun

Voting:

* Starts on 1st March and ends on 3rd March.
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Thumbnails
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-02/


----------



## e19896 (Feb 4, 2008)

Deck Chair hippy  from last year puts thinking hat on for others but i kinda suspected this would happen phones a friend do you etc..


----------



## alef (Feb 4, 2008)

We have had Portraits before, but it was over three years ago, and this is my all time favourite type of photography so... uh... 
...great theme, Robster!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2008)

Does /\/\ that count?


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 4, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> * All entries must be in by Thursday 31st January




Ummm....that can't be right surely


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 4, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2309/2242269419_300bd68a90.jpg?v=0


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 4, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> Ummm....that can't be right surely



adjusted accordingly


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ice Cream:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1982.jpg


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 4, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Does /\/\ that count?





my stupid, don't understand.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> my stupid, don't understand.


shit joke about new smiley  as you were.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Ice Cream:
> 
> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1982.jpg


Love that expression 
I would so crop that, though...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2008)

Because I have zero time at the moment what with AHRC statements, dissertations, and all sorts of other shit, I'm going to end up entering a couple of old ones. I'll try my very best to set some time aside to persuade people I know (I'm looking at you, Dillinger4) to let me take their photies later in the month though.

And so:

1) *self*
(and bigger)

oh, and before I enter it, would people say this counts?


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 5, 2008)

'Kirsty'

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/4692/mg5207bwsmxu7.jpg


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 5, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> oh, and before I enter it, would people say this counts?



yeah nice, neat, cool, yeah, nice. :vom:


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 5, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> 'Kirsty'
> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/9886/mg5207bwgv0.jpg



very nice Pavlik.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> yeah nice, neat, cool, yeah, nice. :vom:



How's about a big fat fuckoff?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 5, 2008)

At the risk of seeming narcissistic, here's another picture of me:

1.Deflection

Saturation and contrast have been changed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> At the risk of seeming narcissistic, here's another picture of me:
> 
> 1.Deflection
> 
> Saturation and contrast have been changed.



Ooh, you have manly belly hair 

*chucks self in cold shower*


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 5, 2008)

Never entered before but.. do they have to be photos taken specially for this, or can you submit pre-existing pics?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2008)

old pics are fine, but "it is encouraged that people enter new photos"


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 5, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2142/2188417388_53ae1d40d6.jpg
My mother. Bit of tweaking of the exposure, thats it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 5, 2008)

ohmyliver said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2142/2188417388_53ae1d40d6.jpg
> My mother. Bit of tweaking of the exposure, thats it.


My mother? Let me tell you about my mother....


----------



## snadge (Feb 5, 2008)

A little saturation/exposure tweak and converted from raw.

Entry 1

Entry 2


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 5, 2008)

1. Lost

Basically as original with a little detail burned out on left of photo.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 5, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> How's about a big fat fuckoff?



FlukkrLink?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 5, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> FlukkrLink?



Oh sorry, I didn't hear you there, seeing as though I just put you on 'miserable git ignore'


----------



## alef (Feb 5, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> 1. Lost
> 
> Basically as original with a little detail burned out on left of photo.



Some nice entries already, but I especially like this one. Natural or set up lighting?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's my entries:
Sørte Kat er ikke så glåd - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2224/2245006110_d3a0edff39_b.jpg

Mosiac - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2252/2245008188_56442b798c_b.jpg

city hall - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2213/2244213663_5ed07b091d.jpg


----------



## Firky (Feb 5, 2008)

1] Contemplation.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 5, 2008)

alef said:


> Some nice entries already, but I especially like this one. Natural or set up lighting?




Thanks. It was taken inside a pub in York. As I remember my finace was staring out of the window which was just to the left of the camera. I love it, but she hates it


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 5, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> very nice Pavlik.



Thanks Tom.


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 6, 2008)

'Optamystic'
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/6889/img9783ya3.jpg


'Sweeter than..'
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/4913/img9628bwsmtd0.jpg


----------



## selamlar (Feb 6, 2008)

First time for everything.

Yolda

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2155/2247457503_0cb00b811a.jpg?v=1202365595


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 6, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Love that expression
> I would so crop that, though...



It's exactly as I want it. The foot is integral to the picture.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 6, 2008)

Haven't done this for a while! A mixture of old and new photos...

my little eye

moi

Van Eyck would be proud...


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is this months effort. 

1 Einstein
2 Future
3 Against All Odds

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/temp/portrait.htm

The weird one "Einstein" has been given the chrome and equalization filters in PSP and also edited in ShowFoto. The "Against All Odds" was taken a few days ago showing a family member recovering from a life saving OP.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 6, 2008)

here is my first;

The Moody Green Man


----------



## Felina (Feb 6, 2008)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> here is my first;
> 
> The Moody Green Man



That's lovely, I love it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 6, 2008)

selamlar said:


> First time for everything.
> 
> Yolda
> 
> http://photos-787.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-sf2p/v122/67/105/621627787/n621627787_270350_6363.jpg



Aarghhh, I want to see his feet!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 6, 2008)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> here is my first;
> 
> The Moody Green Man



Aces 

Did you photoshop (or other) the blur in? It doesn't look lens-made - to me anyway. Not saying that's a bad thing - I love the portrait and it works really well.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 6, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Aarghhh, I want to see his feet!



 Just what I was thinking


----------



## selamlar (Feb 7, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Just what I was thinking



Well you can't.  He doesn't have any.  So there


----------



## selamlar (Feb 7, 2008)

Right.  Not sure if this is allowed, or in fact counts as cheating, but I'm going to change the link of the photo above to a better quality scan.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Aces
> 
> Did you photoshop (or other) the blur in? It doesn't look lens-made - to me anyway. Not saying that's a bad thing - I love the portrait and it works really well.



No all done in camera - 50mm at 1.8f - no Photoshop at all to be honest.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 7, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Right.  Not sure if this is allowed, or in fact counts as cheating, but I'm going to change the link of the photo above to a better quality scan.



I do not think you can  I  was thinking about entering this one but decided that traditional portraits were not really the urban75 thing. However now looking at whats been entered so far I am not so sure I made the right decision.
http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/temp/filmstar.jpg


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> I do not think you can  I  was thinking about entering this one but decided that traditional portraits were not really the urban75 thing. However now looking at whats been entered so far I am not so sure I made the right decision.
> http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/temp/filmstar.jpg



Traditional portraits are always good  There's no yes or no to this. The quality of the photo will shine through, whatever the approach


----------



## selamlar (Feb 7, 2008)

In which case that probably counts as two entries.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 7, 2008)

selamlar said:


> In which case that probably counts as two entries.



yeah your two will be two.


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 7, 2008)

1. Dennis


----------



## hiccup (Feb 7, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Right.  Not sure if this is allowed, or in fact counts as cheating, but I'm going to change the link of the photo above to a better quality scan.



The thumbnails haven't been started yet, so don't think there's any problem with that.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 7, 2008)

hiccup said:


> The thumbnails haven't been started yet, so don't think there's any problem with that.



kewl...so everyone has the oppurtunity to change their pictures as much as they want before da tumpnails are made...it's official...aces, FAB, grooovey & froody.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 7, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> kewl...so everyone has the oppurtunity to change their pictures as much as they want before da tumpnails are made...it's official...aces, FAB, grooovey & froody.



That's quite an extrapolation. He just changed it to a better quality scan.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 7, 2008)

hiccup said:


> That's quite an extrapolation. He just changed it to a better quality scan.



yeah but that prolly won't make a difference.

especially with regards to the tumpnails...unless the full views stats lie.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 7, 2008)

It won't make a difference till voting starts anyway....


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 7, 2008)

<snip>

bah...who fkkn cares anyways.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 7, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> <snip>
> 
> bah...who fkkn cares anyways.




Give us a hint on which one you would go with  

A conflict of interest is developing here as we are discussing what to enter with those who decide on the winner


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 7, 2008)

seriously dood I've done this sooo many times & created sooooo much chagrin it's really not worth developing(sic)...carry on without me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> 1. Dennis



Ah, I've always loved this portrait


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ah, I've always loved this portrait



I'm rather fond of it too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 7, 2008)

Distracted


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 8, 2008)

Inquisitive little mite

I have some others, but I'll wait till later in the month.


----------



## johey24 (Feb 8, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> 1. Lost
> 
> Basically as original with a little detail burned out on left of photo.



Nice one BM. Great quality. Tells a story ....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 8, 2008)

2. School Days

Curves altered slightly from original.


----------



## chooch (Feb 8, 2008)

First one:
self-portrait with common cold.
Greyscaled, contrast boost, and some sharpening.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 8, 2008)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Sørte Kat er ikke så glåd - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2224/2245006110_d3a0edff39_b.jpg



I am sure that is my cat -  does it answer to the name of Ozzy


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 8, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> I am sure that is my cat -  does it answer to the name of Ozzy



I lost a cat called Ozzy. Did you steal my cat?


----------



## soulfluxzero (Feb 8, 2008)

i'm going to go a bit cun'ry oo-arr an enter this 'un of me old mucker tony:

after clint eastwood

posted in another thread some while ago; he's an oldboy groundskeeper who i help every now and then looking after the gurt big gardens of a big gurt wiltshire mansion...


----------



## snadge (Feb 8, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> i'm going to go a bit cun'ry oo-arr an enter this 'un of me old mucker tony:
> 
> after clint eastwood
> 
> posted in another thread some while ago; he's an oldboy groundskeeper who i help every now and then looking after the gurt big gardens of a big gurt wiltshire mansion...



Good one


----------



## chooch (Feb 8, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> posted in another thread some while ago; he's an oldboy groundskeeper who i help every now and then looking after the gurt big gardens of a big gurt wiltshire mansion...


----------



## wordie (Feb 8, 2008)

Portraits, hmmm! This is going to be really interesting....

Here are my three entries:
Meike.

Cyrielle.

B side the sea.


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 9, 2008)

OK, you win


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2008)

wordie said:


> B side the sea.


she looks absolutely gorgeous. love it


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 9, 2008)

wordie said:


> Portraits, hmmm! This is going to be really interesting....
> 
> Here are my three entries:
> Meike.
> ...



Class


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 9, 2008)

2) *remorse*

(bigger and better)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 9, 2008)

wordie said:


> Portraits, hmmm! This is going to be really interesting....
> 
> Here are my three entries:
> Meike.
> ...



Might as well announce the winner now then


----------



## girasol (Feb 9, 2008)

Haven't entered for a while but I took these today at the Winter Swimming Championships in Tooting, London, and quite a few fit the theme...

all have been cropped a bit, and some Colour Balancing (on Paint Shop Pro X)
Swimming for Russia (cropped a bit)

Hat swimming (cropped a bit)

Two man race (cropped as it was far away!)

There were a couple of others I liked as portraits:
Post swim soak
Hat swimming


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 9, 2008)

Another first 
I took this today and love it so seen as this is about portraits I'll throw my hat in

Shadow of a tree


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 9, 2008)

3) *regret*

(bigger and better)


----------



## Arch (Feb 9, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2015/2177235201_4043380cdd.jpg?v=0


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 9, 2008)

Arch said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2015/2177235201_4043380cdd.jpg?v=0



i like that one very much, what is that pink dot?


----------



## wordie (Feb 9, 2008)

Arch said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2015/2177235201_4043380cdd.jpg?v=0



Stunning shot! Respect.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 9, 2008)

1.Sinbad - http://flickr.com/photos/moonfax/1066380954/in/set-72157600183561200/


----------



## wordie (Feb 10, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> 3) *regret*
> 
> (bigger and better)



VP, I really love your stuff, but why have you changed the shot you originally posted?  .... IMO it was a better shot entirely... especially the colours, but mainly because it was a complete portrait. I could see a character in it.


----------



## alef (Feb 10, 2008)

Will try to get some new shots for this. Here's my best portrait of 2008 thus far...

First entry:
Magneze


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 10, 2008)

wordie said:


> VP, I really love your stuff, but why have you changed the shot you originally posted?  .... IMO it was a better shot entirely... especially the colours, but mainly because it was a complete portrait. I could see a character in it.



I haven't changed anything  Are you thinking of my second entry? That's a full face portrait of the same man.


----------



## wordie (Feb 10, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I haven't changed anything  Are you thinking of my second entry? That's a full face portrait of the same man.



Oh, possibly! Sorry.

I thought the first one was a stunning portrait!


----------



## johey24 (Feb 10, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Another first
> I took this today and love it so seen as this is about portraits I'll throw my hat in



Original ... I like that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 10, 2008)

wordie said:


> Oh, possibly! Sorry.
> 
> I thought the first one was a stunning portrait!



Thank you! 

Portraits aren't my thing, as much as I would like them to be.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 10, 2008)

My first entry this month. A new pic with some pshop adjusting:

Beautiful Day


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 10, 2008)

big eejit said:


> My first entry this month. A new pic with some pshop adjusting:
> 
> Beautiful Day



that's an interesting pic


----------



## big eejit (Feb 10, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> that's an interesting pic



Thanks, I think! I was reading just yesterday how "interesting" is a usefully neutral comment!


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 10, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Thanks, I think! I was reading just yesterday how "interesting" is a usefully neutral comment!



I don't think you know me well enough then. If I found if the pic bland, I'd probably say nothing. Perhaps the phrase is used by the chattering classes who often have little to add in conversation these days but brutal honesty is where I reside and hence, if I deem it interesting, then in my mind it is. 

So, what's the story and why she look the way she look?


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2008)

big eejit said:


> My first entry this month. A new pic with some pshop adjusting:
> 
> Beautiful Day



That photo is the most powerful portrait in here so far, it really draws you in.  

So many questions are going through my head.

Although I'm inclined to think that it migth have been posed, I'd rather believe that it was not, that she wasn't even aware of the photographer's presence.


----------



## wordie (Feb 10, 2008)

big eejit said:


> My first entry this month. A new pic with some pshop adjusting:
> 
> Beautiful Day



Strong portrait. Thoughtful, troubling and melancholy in equal measure!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 10, 2008)

Apologies Robster! I'd prefer not to tell a story for the pic - I think a bit of mystery can be a good thing! 

She knew I was taking the pic Iemanja - I was sat 3 foot away! But it's not "posed".


----------



## boohoo (Feb 10, 2008)

People don't smile much in these portraits...


----------



## hiccup (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm not gonna have a chance to do the thumbnails until the end of the week. If anyone else fancies starting uploading them, that'd be cool


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 11, 2008)

big eejit said:


> Apologies Robster! I'd prefer not to tell a story for the pic - I think a bit of mystery can be a good thing!



No offence taken btw - I was merely commenting on the misappropriation of a good word into something meaningless.

It's a really intriguing picture - I like it a lot.


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 11, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> Haven't entered for a while but I took these today at the Winter Swimming Championships in Tooting, London, and quite a few fit the theme...
> 
> all have been cropped a bit, and some Colour Balancing (on Paint Shop Pro X)
> Swimming for Russia (cropped a bit)
> ...




I like all of these


----------



## Louloubelle (Feb 11, 2008)

big eejit said:


> My first entry this month. A new pic with some pshop adjusting:
> 
> Beautiful Day




*shudders*
I feel extremely uncomfortable just looking at the photo. Like a voyeur of someone else's misery. 

No criticism on the technical or artistic skill, just looking at the photo makes me feel extremely uncomfortable for a whole load of reasons. 

I think about this kind of thing a lot as I do appreciate the macabre and the grotesque, Joel Peter Witkin is probably my all time favourite photographer and his work does raise issues of exploitation that I don't have easy answers for.

Just thinking aloud really.

I'm curious as to why you chose the title you did.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad you find the pic powerful, but don't worry she's not actually miserable - trying not to explain away every last shred of mystery about it here! And she's happy about me using it here - possibly not so happy with the JP Witkin comparison tho! 

Title comes from the Eels song I was listening to as I tried to come up with a title - Goddam right it's a beautiful day...


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2008)

my mother-in-law and niece

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b389/drcarnage/DSC04688.jpg


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 11, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/39cpll

Alien Queen does disco

400D 
100 iso
580ex flash
1/60 
f4.5

burned out the background as it had an ugly distractions in it and noise ninja'ed it...

then cropped


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 11, 2008)

i also found that pic erm 'challenging'. thats not to say i dont like it, i think its good, it draws you in immediately. 

i use the word interesting a lot(probably too much actually and i've instructed myself to find another word) not because i cant think of anything else to say in my cluttered mind. because if something grabs my interest i say it's interesting while i mull it over a little. interesting objection. hmm very interesting indeed 

this pic probably won't be allowed but i do particularly like it. so there. i like the bright yellows and oranges, in fact i might try to paint it.
Space Goggles


----------



## machine cat (Feb 11, 2008)

taken a couple of years ago, but i love this pic. 
my mate kiki:

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b389/drcarnage/kl/245294e4.jpg


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 11, 2008)

There are some really strong images this month, already!


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> There are some really strong images this month, already!



Are there???!


----------



## Nina (Feb 11, 2008)

My first entry

*batfink*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2258235541/


----------



## Nina (Feb 11, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> taken a couple of years ago, but i love this pic.
> my mate kiki:
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b389/drcarnage/kl/245294e4.jpg



really nice


----------



## girasol (Feb 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> http://tinyurl.com/39cpll
> 
> Alien Queen does disco



It's full of energy, I really like it.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 12, 2008)

big eejit said:


> My first entry this month. A new pic with some pshop adjusting:
> 
> Beautiful Day



Stunning social photography fucking love it has not left me head since i looked at other day.. Sat on the bus and your image was in my head..


----------



## besgreyling (Feb 12, 2008)

snadge said:


> A little saturation/exposure tweak and converted from raw.
> 
> Entry 1
> 
> Entry 2


Snadge, your 2nd entry is a beauty. Love those teary eyes and expression.


----------



## besgreyling (Feb 12, 2008)

It's been a while (due to training and work), but it's time to get back to the "normal"  world. So, I would like to enter this 1:

Sweet innocence 2
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bessiebes/2170988859/sizes/l/


----------



## soulfluxzero (Feb 12, 2008)

drcarnage said:


> taken a couple of years ago, but i love this pic.
> my mate kiki:
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b389/drcarnage/kl/245294e4.jpg



now that's a wicked portrait. So natural and so many messages, great angle too, love it.

Who asked for a smiley one? 

Entry 2: apprentice monks

(view it big)


----------



## machine cat (Feb 12, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> now that's a wicked portrait. So natural and so many messages, great angle too, love it.



cheers!!


----------



## LDR (Feb 13, 2008)

This is the first time I've tried this.

Hippy and Tree.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 13, 2008)

LDR said:


> This is the first time I've tried this.
> 
> Hippy and Tree.



nice shot chap `


----------



## cesare (Feb 13, 2008)

Behind You


----------



## Kanda (Feb 13, 2008)

Is that who I think it is on the right???


----------



## cesare (Feb 13, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Is that who I think it is on the right???



I expect so!


----------



## besgreyling (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow! Fantastic photo's Wordie!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 13, 2008)

LDR said:


> This is the first time I've tried this.
> 
> Hippy and Tree.




Great photo!


----------



## Kanda (Feb 13, 2008)

*Liberty *(was on Liberty Island, she hates her photo being taken!)

*Psycho* This drew blood, that's my leg!!

*Pounce*

Bigger ones here


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 13, 2008)

Where's the thumbs?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 13, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> Where's the thumbs?



i've pm'ed crispy about it what's the deal these days is it down to the winner to upload etc?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't really have the time, but anyone who wants to help, say so and I'll PM the login details.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 13, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i've pm'ed crispy about it what's the deal these days is it down to the winner to upload etc?



Recently I've been doing it but haven't had the time this month. Can probably get them done at the weekend, but (as I said earlier) if anyone else wants to help out, that'd be great


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 13, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I don't really have the time, but anyone who wants to help, say so and I'll PM the login details.



I'll do it in the absense of anyone else if you pm me them i'll stick em up tonight...


----------



## wordie (Feb 13, 2008)

besgreyling said:


> Wow! Fantastic photo's Wordie!


Thank you kind besgreyling....


----------



## hammerette (Feb 13, 2008)

My boyfriends cousin...she's just the most gorgeous child!

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/9689/dscf1073copyfj3.jpg


----------



## besgreyling (Feb 13, 2008)

Second entry: 

A penny for your thought (sweet innocence 1)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bessiebes/2170993575/sizes/l/


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 13, 2008)

wil sort the thumbs out tonight


----------



## hiccup (Feb 13, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> wil sort the thumbs out tonight



You da man


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 13, 2008)

hiccup said:


> You da man



no you da man 

and we all work for you ...

bastard... 

shakes fist 

wevolution .... 

woger...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 13, 2008)

Thumbs are done except for Iemanja and JC2  who both need to pm me the links to their actual photos have pm'ed them

now added Iemanja's  other shot


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 13, 2008)

Its great to see them all in one place.

That cat sure looks grumpy 

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-02/S__rte_Kat_er_ikke_s___gl__d.jpg.html


----------



## girasol (Feb 13, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Its great to see them all in one place.
> 
> That cat sure looks grumpy
> 
> http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-02/S__rte_Kat_er_ikke_s___gl__d.jpg.html



It is, only realised I had missed quite a few once I went to the gallery...

I love grumpy cats, they're very funny.


----------



## cesare (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking good Garf, cheers for doing that


----------



## hiccup (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, cheers glc, appreciated.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 13, 2008)

it was only a few mintues of coming back off the tube and having to calm down doing summit before speakig to people time there was cathartsis in it really


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2008)

wow, great pictures this month again  off to look for a couple more. thanx for the thumbs glc 

2. grainy, gritty, grinning......
3. dreamin'


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 14, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wow, great pictures this month again  off to look for a couple more. thanx for the thumbs glc
> 
> 2. grainy, gritty, grinning......
> 3. dreamin'



added


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 14, 2008)

i should mention i'm addding this alphabetically rather at the time they are entered and that i'm away tomorrow so will update on firday again .


----------



## ghost77uk (Feb 14, 2008)

Not entered for a while so here's my first...

Carnival Fair

And second entry...
Mini-Me

Some cracking entries - 'Lost' by Barking_Mad & 'entry2' by Snadge


----------



## Mungy (Feb 14, 2008)

Asha at home

Asha at home. Old photo preset from lightroom is the only thing I did to it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 14, 2008)

thumbs updated again.


----------



## alef (Feb 15, 2008)

besgreyling said:


> Second entry:
> 
> A penny for your thought (sweet innocence 1)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bessiebes/2170993575/sizes/l/



Good portraits, but my eye is completely distracted by the frames. I'd suggest losing the inner white frame and the darkened "matt".


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2008)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1265a.jpg
Closed


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2008)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1455a.jpg
Celebrity


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2008)

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0988a.jpg
Discount Friend


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 15, 2008)

fums updated


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1265a.jpg
> Closed



Definitely the best of your three.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Definitely the best of your three.



Thank you.

I'm sort of partial to the gorilla, too, though.


----------



## liberty (Feb 16, 2008)

Dailai Lager

Background blurred

Reverend B

No Change

Mr P

Please excuse the low quality image was shot on a mini 2 MP camera


----------



## doris plank (Feb 16, 2008)

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h293/twosheds_2006/max.jpg


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 16, 2008)

Entry 2, cropped and levelled:

Green


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 17, 2008)

1. Mirror mirror


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 17, 2008)

king of the castle


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 17, 2008)

laughing


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 17, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> 1. Mirror mirror





RenegadeDog said:


> laughing



both of these are good shots but in future i'd lose the date on them it' spolis them imho 

thumbs updated


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 17, 2008)

That's true.  Thing is I always have the date thingy switched on as default on the camera.  Would you photoshop the date out on a particularly good shot?

For me, it's so much more convenient (using the date option) than having to save each pic in a specific date folder...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 17, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> That's true.  Thing is I always have the date thingy switched on as default on the camera.  Would you photoshop the date out on a particularly good shot?
> 
> For me, it's so much more convenient (using the date option) than having to save each pic in a specific date folder...



i tend to save mine many times both in date as shot order and also then by themactic models clubs war cars etc and may then sub group them.  Thing is the digital file will always retain the date in it via the exif data so that information is always safe providing you have the original info and then it doesn't detract frm the image. 

If i want the date on a shot i'd apply it via photoshop afterwards as this allows me far greater control over how it's presented than the looking like it was designed for blade runner overprint which digital cameras use. 

If nothing else it's ugly the colours be they green yellow orange or red (all of which i've seen from different cameras) are all horrific and sometimes quit eoften detract from an other wise excellent shot.  to me it's like having a thumb over the lens the bit you can see which isn't obscured might be a lovely shot but it's ruined by the flashy mass in front of it. 

so in answer yes personally i'd shop them off if they were there or not have them at all.


----------



## Firky (Feb 17, 2008)

2] My Sentient Girl


----------



## cesare (Feb 17, 2008)

Link don't work firky


----------



## idioteque (Feb 17, 2008)

firky said:


> 2] My Sentient Girl



I really like that.


----------



## Firky (Feb 17, 2008)

It works for miss idioteque, can others see it?

Hippy girls FTW!


----------



## girasol (Feb 17, 2008)

I can see it.  It's very pretty


----------



## cesare (Feb 17, 2008)

I can see it now!


----------



## isitme (Feb 17, 2008)

I know who that is!


----------



## cesare (Feb 17, 2008)

isitme said:


> I know who that is!



I can guess who that is!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


@ Firky, genuine question cos as you know I'm rubbish on photoediting, her hair looks sparkly. USM? If not, how did you get that effect?


----------



## idioteque (Feb 17, 2008)

Sarah

Number one. Hasn't had anything done to it.


----------



## Firky (Feb 17, 2008)

That is one fine pair of kissable lips!



cesare said:


> I can guess who that is!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



A Wee bit of adjustment with the curves but largely it was because she was in direct sunlight and the sun hadn't shifted the other side of the mountains. 

I have one of teeps that I may post, I'll ask her for permission later.


----------



## cesare (Feb 17, 2008)

firky said:


> A Wee bit of adjustment with the curves but largely it was because she was in direct sunlight and the sun hadn't shifted the other side of the mountains.
> 
> I have one of teeps that I may post, I'll ask her for permission later.



Fankoo. Her hair's a lovely colour


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 17, 2008)

Probably regret using this, as it's not the best one i could enter and it might get used for something else, but im just feeling a bit silly 

3. Ex-Bird

Levels altered slightly.


----------



## Firky (Feb 17, 2008)

cesare said:


> Fankoo. Her hair's a lovely colour



Reminds me of how she described it:

"It isn't ginger it is GINGER!"


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just looking at thumbs now, some Cool images & Sad one  self harm


----------



## e19896 (Feb 18, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> Probably regret using this, as it's not the best one i could enter and it might get used for something else, but im just feeling a bit silly
> 
> 3. Ex-Bird
> 
> Levels altered slightly.



you fucked her to death then?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 18, 2008)

thumbs updated


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 18, 2008)

e19896 said:


> you fucked her to death then?



I think the local cat got it's grubby paws on the poor thing. Dead on the grass she was.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 18, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> I think the local cat got it's grubby paws on the poor thing. Dead on the grass she was.



Yer right that's what they all say (lol)


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 19, 2008)

e19896 said:


> Yer right that's what they all say (lol)



Im not a bird fucker!


----------



## sonvanger (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 20, 2008)

since no-one will let me take portraits of'em atm* I'm gonna throw this one into the fray.

ellaellaELLA!

* coz it'll end up on that bleddhi website you are always on.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 20, 2008)

thumbs updated


----------



## besgreyling (Feb 20, 2008)

Third entry:

Contemplating....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bessiebes/2276839911/sizes/l/


----------



## basher t (Feb 20, 2008)

a group portrait with masks here:

www.flickr.com/photos/14603731@N08/2158681487/sizes/o/


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 20, 2008)

Thumbs updated


----------



## liberty (Feb 21, 2008)

basher t said:


> a group portrait with masks here:
> 
> www.flickr.com/photos/14603731@N08/2158681487/sizes/o/



I really like that one


----------



## Firky (Feb 21, 2008)

tp is a suspicious character


----------



## Utopia (Feb 21, 2008)

Nina said:


> My first entry
> 
> *batfink*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2258235541/



Very interesting Mufty!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 22, 2008)

firky said:


> 2] My Sentient Girl



Very nice.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 22, 2008)

thumbs updated


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 22, 2008)

Teeth! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/2255587119/


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 22, 2008)

Thumbs updated.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 22, 2008)

good job Garf on the speedy thumbs!


----------



## Nina (Feb 22, 2008)

Arch said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2015/2177235201_4043380cdd.jpg?v=0



This is my fave so far...but i can tell it's going to be a tough month on the old voting...


----------



## Nina (Feb 22, 2008)

my second entry

*toxica*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/228490961/

An old shot from Nottinghill Carnival in 2006.  

Still not happy with the burning on the over exposed boots!


----------



## hiccup (Feb 23, 2008)

Blink and you'll miss it

(cropped, colour > b&w, usm)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 23, 2008)

Thumbs updated

please remeber to post links to your static flickr accounts not just your display page so it goes directly to the photo it saves having to click through or downloading the blank gif that they impose over the top of the image.  Cheers.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 24, 2008)

and now i take an image of you all


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 24, 2008)

thumbs updated


----------



## madolesance (Feb 24, 2008)

Next time I'll read the title.


----------



## cesare (Feb 24, 2008)

Link doesn't work madolesance, you need to post up the 'direct link to this photo' option


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 24, 2008)

madolesance said:


> First ever entry-
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/silverfox09/2286289655/sizes/l/



link doesn't work, it's not to the actual image on flickr and if it's this image which the asset id on the link you've posted then it's not a portrait either, although it is a nice long exposure motion blur shot


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 24, 2008)

madolesance said:


> Next time I'll read the title.



Try popping it into the Feb photo thread - it's worth sharing!


----------



## cesare (Feb 24, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Try popping it into the Feb photo thread - it's worth sharing!




Yes, nice shot (thanks Garf for the link so we could see it). Post it on there madolesance


----------



## madolesance (Feb 25, 2008)

Portrait of Pish Wish-

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2393/2268042621_0d52f7669b_b.jpg


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 25, 2008)

madolesance said:


> Portrait of Pish Wish-
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/silverfox09/2268042621/sizes/l/



link doesne't work.

here's a quick how to click on the view all sizes in flickr select the size you want to enter and then right click (apple + click on a mac) and select image properties from the context menu which comes up in your browser. copy and paste that link (URL) into your post here and we can then add it to the gallery here. 

Hope this Helps. 

havign looked into it and with some digging around in the source code I think it's this image you want to enter if you can confirm.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2393/2268042621_0d52f7669b_b.jpg


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 25, 2008)

thumbs updated


----------



## Nina (Feb 25, 2008)

my final entry 

*Laura*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/459020539


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2008)

I predict that the next post on this thread will be garf saying "thumbs updated"


----------



## liberty (Feb 25, 2008)

Garf must be slipping


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 25, 2008)

liberty said:


> Garf must be slipping



thumbs updated tough oddly when they updated it deleted all files assigned to liberty and now i can't seem to recall what those were or how to get those particular files back on the server. funny how your mind oges in old age


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 25, 2008)

Entry 2 - 

An old one...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/24032218@N02/2291942487/


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2008)

Does this count as a portrait?

Milton Keynes


----------



## Kanda (Feb 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Does this count as a portrait?
> 
> Milton Keynes



Spent far too many days at that spot....No!!


----------



## hiccup (Feb 26, 2008)

Mon Frere



Cheers for the thumbs glc. I only do two or three updates, you're making me look bad


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 26, 2008)

Thumbs updated.

I'm not putting you to shame hiccup, to each according to their need from each according to their ability.  Besides it's a selfish act on my part really which benifits others as i hate trawling through the threads looking for posts with links to view the images.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah...not like anyone reads this fkkn thread innit.


----------



## Felina (Feb 26, 2008)

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/_Felina/DSC02663.jpg


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 26, 2008)

Felina said:


> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/_Felina/DSC02663.jpg



does it have a title ?  If so post it and i'll edit your fing on the fing

Sub MTS Updated

also is that you?

either way sminky


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 26, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> yeah...not like anyone reads this fkkn thread innit.



which is why you coming out on here on page 7 went totally unnoticed tbh though i never had you down as a plushie fucker


----------



## Felina (Feb 26, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> does it have a title ?  If so post it and i'll edit your fing on the fing
> 
> Sub MTS Updated
> 
> ...




Tis me, not sure of a title though as I've never entered a pic before... I really don't know!


----------



## johey24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine for Feb.

1. Eyebrow
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2273506483/sizes/m/

2. Weaned, at LAST!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2274301356/sizes/m/

3. Every line a chapter in my tale.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2158227152/sizes/m/


----------



## ghost77uk (Feb 26, 2008)

Felina said:


> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/_Felina/DSC02663.jpg



Will get my vote for sure


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 26, 2008)

mupsht updated


----------



## big eejit (Feb 26, 2008)

My last two entries:

Can we go home now?

And

You looking at me?

I feel I should say that my home life is a lot happier than my entries this month might suggest! I didn't think the smilier pics I have were as interesting as portraits.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 26, 2008)

Thumbs updated for some reason they are on their twice gonna talk to cripsy about sorting the DB.


----------



## wordie (Feb 26, 2008)

big eejit said:


> You looking at me?


That's a cracking good shot!


----------



## big eejit (Feb 27, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Thumbs updated for some reason they are on their twice gonna talk to cripsy about sorting the DB.



Sorry that was me. I was trying to be helpful by adding them to the thumbs and added them twice by mistake! I've pm'd crispy about it.

Cheers wordie!


----------



## Felina (Feb 27, 2008)

How am I ever going to be able to vote... I have loads of favourites!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 27, 2008)

Felina said:


> How am I ever going to be able to vote... I have loads of favourites!!


easy, vote 4 me!!!


----------



## Felina (Feb 27, 2008)

Yours ARE rather good...

I also cannot take my eyes off B side the sea


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 27, 2008)

blimey, thanx


----------



## wordie (Feb 27, 2008)

Felina said:


> I also cannot take my eyes off B side the sea


Thanks Felina, she is quite entrancing isn't she?


----------



## Felina (Feb 27, 2008)

wordie said:


> Thanks Felina, she is quite entrancing isn't she?



Absolutely stunning.

All three of your shots are amazing!!


----------



## wordie (Feb 27, 2008)

Felina said:


> Absolutely stunning.
> 
> All three of your shots are amazing!!


You are very kind!


----------



## e19896 (Feb 27, 2008)

0742 an image of myself by remote first time of using, d20 on tripod take a one to work out where i stand then one with me in the image..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 27, 2008)

thumbs updated.



> Sorry that was me. I was trying to be helpful by adding them to the thumbs and added them twice by mistake



Oh that'd be it then !! must have added them at the same time or thereabouts...


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 27, 2008)

Truly you are doing an excellent job with the thumbs, GarfieldLeChat - much appreciated.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah agreed- definatley been keeping in touch with the amazing range of entries this month thanks to mister garfield.
only one more from me- long term family freind Michael.
 He comes round and watches the football every weekend when he turns into a lunatic arsenal fan, but normally he's quite a good painter (http://www.davidrisleygallery.com/simpimgs.htm). Anyone who keeps in touch with the arty world might recognize his face from here. This bloke got to him with his brushes before i could with my canon. Makes me and my camera feel a bit humble...
  Scan from film negative by the way (Ilford Delta 400).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 27, 2008)

Thumbs updated.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 27, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Thumbs updated.



That should be your tagline


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 27, 2008)

Last entry - an uphill struggle


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 27, 2008)

hiccup said:


> That should be your tagline


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 27, 2008)

The Usual


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> The Usual


You smooth devil, switching the hips like that....

cheers btw.





Felina said:


> Yours ARE rather good...
> 
> I also cannot take my eyes off B side the sea


i still can't take my eys off you


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 28, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cheers btw.i still can't take my eys off you



like i said sminky


----------



## Felina (Feb 28, 2008)

Blimey thanks!  I don't think I look that good when I don't smile!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2008)

Felina said:


> Blimey thanks!  I don't think I look that good when I don't smile!


is that u in that photo?


----------



## Felina (Feb 28, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is that u in that photo?



erm yes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2008)

Felina said:


> erm yes


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 28, 2008)

right both of you less flirting more photos  it's bloody knobbing and sobbing on this thread


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 28, 2008)

yep. soz, taken me that long to catch up with the thread. sleep tight me lovelys


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 28, 2008)

salright ihave been reinstalling to machines tonight after i made a school boy error ...


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 28, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> right both of you less flirting more photos  it's bloody knobbing and sobbing on this thread



I'm going to attempt to vote for the best picture, (as opposed to the hottest female).


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 28, 2008)

.


----------



## Louloubelle (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm still thinking about by last one but here are my first 2

elegance

veiled lady


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 28, 2008)

Really should start to take pictures of someone/something else...




My girl 1

My girl 2

My girl 3




Hmmm...these look sort of 'pixelly' here but they look really sharp in large size on flickr & when I look at them on my pc


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 28, 2008)

woo hoo or some such.

Your shots are getting very good loulou


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> My girl 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they look fine to me when i just dl'ed them and then uploaded them.

3 is the best of them though they are all good...

usual


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's my three.

1. Hat (full size)

2. Blues (full size)

3. Behind the camera (full size)


----------



## Wolveryeti (Feb 29, 2008)

wrongnumber


----------



## Valve (Feb 29, 2008)

Bit shameless as this is really not my style, but whatever.

Give a little more than you like


----------



## johey24 (Feb 29, 2008)

Valve said:


> Bit shameless as this is really not my style, but whatever.



Well, if not, you should really consider doing more of these as it is a beautiful capture. Great compo, very nice DoF etc. A bloody good photo.


----------



## Valve (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers johey24.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 29, 2008)

fire fire fire not really...

DapperDonDamaja have added yours but naughty naughty links only on this thread   

added my own next entry as well doubt


----------



## kage (Feb 29, 2008)

First entry: Dormir

Oldish photo, never entered though. Only adjustments were levels & despeckle in  a feeble attempt to get rid of the horrific levels of noise.

Second entry: Don't Wanna!

Just a crop


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 29, 2008)

erm you second entry is the same link as the first one ...


----------



## e19896 (Feb 29, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> fire fire fire not really...
> 
> DapperDonDamaja have added yours but naughty naughty links only on this thread
> 
> added my own next entry as well doubt



GarfieldLeChat for doing the updates all the time much enjoyed his little updates and of course a use for lazy bastards like me or should that be stoner's.. well thanks GarfieldLeChat for your work..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 29, 2008)

done

have pm'ed kage to let them know about their link error, fingers crossed they'll come back to sort it.

If they don't before the end of today does anyone have issue with it being added late?  all be it slightly unfair on them (and maybe on others too) as they may miss out on the votes as a result (or conversely sweep the board with a late entry) but it's clearly an obvious error?

what say we people of Urban?

actually i think it might be this one looking at their naming convention

http://www.baggy.ca/random/dont-wanna.jpg

Kage can you confirm it's this one and i'll add it...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 29, 2008)

if there's no confirmation, add it anyway and remove it after if neccesary (and redistribute the votes!)


----------



## girasol (Feb 29, 2008)

liberty said:


> Mr P



Hey look who it is! 

The photo comp has been excellent this month and I think Garfield makes a very good compere 

p.s. I have no issues with it being added late.


----------



## kage (Feb 29, 2008)

Whoops, have fixed it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 29, 2008)

sorted


----------



## cybertect (Feb 29, 2008)

Having been a bit crap at entering for the last couple of months o) here's my selection

Grr! (Jidler's a lovely bloke, really)

My Father

My son


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 29, 2008)

Sha-moan hiii heee


----------



## Louloubelle (Feb 29, 2008)

My final one

girl with ostrich feather



Some really good entries this month, it's going to be hard to choose


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 29, 2008)

tum tee tum tum....


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 29, 2008)

Porcelain


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 29, 2008)

done...


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 29, 2008)

thankfully there is an extra day in Feb 

The   Hunter and The Deer


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 29, 2008)

and a second one

Traveller Boy


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 29, 2008)

The Gimp suxx... furzeynoname


----------



## Firky (Feb 29, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> The Gimp suxx... furzeynoname



Image input equipment manufacturer:  NIKON CORPORATION
Image input equipment model:  NIKON D80


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 29, 2008)

doo bee doo

nearly done


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 1, 2008)

cheers garf, nice one matey


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2008)

*1] liberty - Mr P*
You can build up a story around the photograph and piece together what the bloke is about because of all the paraphernalia around him, the mirror is a nice (if accidental?) touch.

*2] Sweet FA  - My girl 3*
Love it because it isn't a twee photo of a kid 

*3] GarfieldLeChat - Alien Queen does disco *
Looks like it was a fluke / lucky shot rather than a constructed one but hey ho! Still a good shot.


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 1, 2008)

Cyrielle - Wordie

Nina - Toxica

Cybertect - My Father

Also liked many others but especially Iemanja's swimming shots - all three of them, cesare - behind you, Mr P - Liberty


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 1, 2008)

after much deliberation, my fav pics this month are as follows:

1) Dennis - Robster970 (just cos from the first time i saw it, i thought it was great) 
2) B Side the sea - wordie (i'm head over heels basically.....)
3) after clint eastwood - soulfluxzero (makes me laugh)

fucking fantastic photos this month, imo, really hard to select 3, great stuff people


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 1, 2008)

1 School Days; Barking Mad

2. Self Portrait with common cold; Chooch

3. My Sentient Girl; Firky


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2008)

Right, best to get the agonising over with sooner rather than later I spose...

1. Dormir - kage

2. Entry 2 - snadge

3. My father - cybertect

I don't think there's a photo there I don't like, that's never happened before


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 1, 2008)

1 Michael - soulfluxzero
2 furzeynoname - boskysquelch
3 veiled lady - Louloubelle

I love each of these shots

i think overall the standard has been high this month and you've certainly kept me busy!!  Thank to Captain crispy who has been working tirelessly behind the scenes to keep the gallery software upto date and working near seemlessly, I just did monkey work he was the man with the spanners all credit should go to him.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 1, 2008)

1 -  Mirror mirror - RenegadeDog -  shame about the camera info!
2 -  My girl 1 - Sweet FA
3  - an uphill struggle - tom_craggs

It would be great if we could publish a photo scrap book every year of all the photos entered.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree that it was difficult this month. Many of the photos are very good. I guess it's because the human face is such an infinitely fascinating subject.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 1, 2008)

1st - Hippy and Tree by LDR
2nd - Weaned, at LAST! by johey24
3rd - Mr P by Liberty

Lots of great entries it was very hard to choose just 3 !

I really like Closed by JC2 as well , that sort of tied with my third place so I had to flip a coin to decide


----------



## big eejit (Mar 1, 2008)

Loads of entries, lots of good uns. I've got it down to:

1. Inquisitive Little Mite - kropotkin  (great expression, that pic's just honest)
2. Give a little more than you like - valve  (really good comp imo, a short story in a pic)
3. Sweeter than - pavlik (nice light, just like it)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2008)

1.   sarah - idioteque
2 -  my father - cybertech
3   Two man race - Iemanja


----------



## rekil (Mar 1, 2008)

1: Dormir - Kage 
2: Veiled lady - Louloubelle 
3:  School Days - Barking Mad


----------



## lau1981 (Mar 1, 2008)

All very good but here goes:



1:   Self                 - Vintage Paw
2:   Kirsty               - Pavlik
3:   My sentient Girl  - firky

Good luck all!
x


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 1, 2008)

1. School days - Barking Mad
2. My father - cybertech
3. My sentient girl - Firks


----------



## baffled (Mar 1, 2008)

1. School Days - Barking Mad
2. My Girl 2 - Sweet FA
3. Weaned, At Last - Johey24


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 1, 2008)

all pretty nice.
Real difficult to decide

1st:Basher T -grouportrait with masks (cos-theres a lot to look at and it's quite amusing/funny)
2nd:BarkingMad-Ex_schoolDays(beautiful colours- where was this taken?)
3rd:Chemical needs- Porcelain (the prettiest and most honest I have seen baby-portrait I have seen In  a while)

for some reason I seemed to be judging in terms of which photo I would most like to see as an album cover.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Mar 1, 2008)

1. entry 2- snadge (fantastic lighting, DOF and a great character)
2. The Moody Green Man- disco_dave_2000 (strong, isolated stare. a powerful image)
3. my mate kiki- drcarnage (beautiful sense of story here)

Awesome bunch of photos people. Iemanja, also really liked your your swimming photos- they make a great documentary set.


----------



## Felina (Mar 1, 2008)

1- moody green man - disco_dave_2000
2- b side the sea - wordie
3- arch - untitled

Was really hard to choose...


----------



## janeb (Mar 1, 2008)

Great month, admire anyone who can take portraits, I can't do people at all,

Anyway, my votes to

Mr P - Liberty
Dennis - Robster970
Hat Swimming - Iemanja


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 1, 2008)

My choices:

1. The moody green man - disco dave 2000.

Brilliant shot, looks like something out of a magazine.  Who is the guy?  Looks familiar.

2. Dormir - Kage

3. Closed - Johnny Cannuck2


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 1, 2008)

1. self-portrait with common cold - chooch
2.  Asha at home - Mungy
3.  Sweeter than.. - Pavlik


----------



## Felina (Mar 1, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> My choices:
> 
> 1. The moody green man - disco dave 2000.
> 
> Brilliant shot, looks like something out of a magazine.  Who is the guy?  Looks familiar.



That's what I thought, it's fantastic.  I love his expression and the blur of the streets behind him


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 1, 2008)

1. Sweeter than - Pavlik
2. Hippy & Tree - LDR
3. Wrong Number - DapperDonDamaja

hard choices this month, such an interesting selection of photographs


----------



## e19896 (Mar 1, 2008)

*1 Beautiful Day big eejit not been out of my head since first looking this just haunts me and i love it for that reason on it,s own..

2 Alien Queen does disco GarfieldLeChat powerful very powerful in fact

3 Laura Nina this just works *


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 1, 2008)

*Beautiful Day* - big eejit
*Mr P* - liberty
*Alien Queen does disco* - GarfieldLeChat


----------



## cesare (Mar 1, 2008)

1. furzeynoname - boskysquelch
2. untitled - Arch
3. Beautiful Day - big eejit


I also really liked Asha at Home - mungy and Sweeter than ... - Pavlik and I ended up voting because of my preferred style/lighting for portraits but could easily have gone the other way with these two.

Also liked 'against all odds' and 'Teeth!' amongst many others.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2008)

1) ellaellaELLA! - boskysquelch

2) Grr - cybertect

3) self-portrait with common cold - chooch


----------



## basher t (Mar 1, 2008)

1) ellaellaELLA! - boskysquelch

2) Mr P - liberty

3) untitled - Arch


----------



## Lisarocket (Mar 1, 2008)

1. Kirsty- Pavlik
2. Entry 2- Snadge
3. My Sentient Girl- Firky

Really difficult to vote as there are loads of great photos this month. I really liked all of soulfluxzero, Loloubelle and Wordie's entries


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 1, 2008)

1. school days - barking mad - just love it, very clever, beautiful colours, nice dynamic composition, intimate yet somehow disconcerting 
2. My girl 2 - Cybertect  - all 3 of these are stunning IMO, I picked 2 as I love her expression and how the whole relationship is defined by that look and the hand and the hint of cuff, all striped like Grandma's flannelette sheets.  Or something.)
3. after clint eastwood - soulfluxzero - great capture, beautiful dramatic lighting, I love his expression, great portrait 


There were so many other just brilliant photos, a very tough choice 

well done everyone


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2008)

mmm, I've come up with a short list of 18 photos 

I don't think I can pick 3 - all 18 are very good...


----------



## mort (Mar 1, 2008)

No entry this month, didn't realise it was March already, doh!

Great entries this month, and difficult to chose:

1) Remorse - Vintage Paw
2) Moody Green Man - disco dave 2000
3) School Days - Barking Mad


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2008)

ok, I think this is it:

1) ellaellaELLA!  - boskysquelch
2) Weaned, at LAST! - johey24
3) veiled lady - Louloubelle

then, in order of viewing, I really liked the ones below:
school days - barking mad
contemplation and my sentient girl - firky
Alien Queen does disco and Doubt - GarfieldLeChat
Inquisitive little mite - kropotkin
Mr P - liberty
Kirsty - Pavlik
after clint eastwood - soulfluxzero
Michael - soulfluxzero
My Girl (all 3 photos) - sweet FA
Give a Little More than You Like - Valve
Cyrielle - wordie


----------



## cybertect (Mar 1, 2008)

Louloubelle said:


> 2. My girl 2 - Cybertect  - all 3 of these are stunning IMO, I picked 2 as I love her expression and how the whole relationship is defined by that look and the hand and the hint of cuff, all striped like Grandma's flannelette sheets.  Or something.)



I'm flattered, but I think that's Sweet FA's pic


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm going with

1 Kirsty- Pavlik
2 Doubt - GarfieldLeChat
3 School Days - Barking_Mad

Amongst others I really liked were:

Grr- Cybertect
The mooody green man - Disco dave 2000
Dormir - Kage
Toxica Nina 
An Old One - Tom Craggs
B side the Sea - wordie
Arch - Untitled


----------



## kage (Mar 1, 2008)

Really really difficult to choose...

1 Liberty - Kanda
2 School days - Barking mad
3 Alien queen does Disco - GarfieldLeChat


----------



## wordie (Mar 1, 2008)

Well some interesting shots indeed.

1.  Untitled – Arch
Stunning composition and amazing post work on this shot.

2. Give a Little More than You Like – valve
There's something going on in this picture; an untold story. That plus a stunning subject and I would have like to place it higher, but Arch just slipped into pole position.

3. Michael – soulflexzero
Classic character superbly executed. 

Well done everyone else who submitted portraits.


----------



## EddyBlack (Mar 1, 2008)

My Sentient Girl - firky 

The Moody Green Man - disco_dave_2000 

Every line a chapter in my tale – johey24


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Entry2 - Snadge
Every line a chapter in my tale - Johey24
Meike -Wordie


----------



## dada (Mar 1, 2008)

School Days, Barking_Mad

a group portrait with masks, basher t

ellaellaELLA!, boskysquelch


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 1, 2008)

JC2

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-02/Closed.jpg.html


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 1, 2008)

Untitled -Arch 
Eyebrow -Johey24 (liked both your entries but chose this as my favourite)
Asha at home - liked the perspective and exuberance

Must make an admission here, I am currently doing a lot of pencil portraits and sketches so my interested was piqued most by the monochromatic stuff, it has biased my votes enornously as you can see 

Really liked An Old One, My Father, Remorse Michael and Dormir -lovely portraits, again it goes along with what i am doing at the moment.
My Sentient Girl -striking contrast with the shock of hair against the mountains, very good indeed
Closed was another strikng thoughtful piece as was Beautiful Day.
Another exuberant and engaging one was Weaned at Last, I liked that very much


----------



## Valve (Mar 1, 2008)

1. barking mad– school days.
2. selamlar– yolda.
3. garfieldlechat– alien queen does disco.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 2, 2008)

Some beauties in there. But the BM jury says thusly:

1. Cybertect - My Father 
2. Vintage Paw - Remorse
3. Pavlik - Kirsty

too many other good ones to mention.....


----------



## Nikkormat (Mar 2, 2008)

Very hard decision.

1.  Weaned, at LAST! by johey24
2.  Doubt by GarfieldLeChat
3.  Liberty by Kanda


----------



## snadge (Mar 2, 2008)

pavlik-kirsty
vintage paw-remorse
garfield le chat-alien queen does disco

some great entries this month, well done everyone.


----------



## johey24 (Mar 2, 2008)

1.  furzeynoname  -  boskysquelch
2.  An old one  -  tom_craggs
3.  Give a Little More than You Like  -  Valve


----------



## liberty (Mar 2, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> Hey look who it is!
> 
> The photo comp has been excellent this month and I think Garfield makes a very good compere
> 
> p.s. I have no issues with it being added late.



Mr P is always around somewhere


----------



## Nina (Mar 2, 2008)

Alien Queen does disco - Garf  
Untitled - Arch
Give a Little more than you like - Valve

I also loved Cybertects this month.

Tough to choose!


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 2, 2008)

1. dormir - kage
2. entry2 - Snadge
3. Beautiful Day - big eejit

I struggled between these 3. Sure if you ask me tomorrow the order would change.

other 4 on my list were

School Days - Barking_Mad
furzeynoname - boskysquelch
Meike - wordie
kirsty - pavlik


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2008)

Difficult to choose this month, but these three were some of the first ones to catch my eye.

1.  self-portrait with common cold - chooch
2.  Can we go home now? - Big Eejit
3.  grainy, gritty, grinning...... - Paulie Tandoori


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 2, 2008)

We voting?


B side the sea - wordie 

self-portrait with common cold - chooch 

Arch - untitled


----------



## LDR (Mar 2, 2008)

1.  My Father - cybertect 
2.  School Days - Barking_Mad 
3.  Alien Queen does disco - GarfieldLeChat


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 2, 2008)

snadge entry2  
alef magneze
joey every line... 


very difficult.


----------



## yield (Mar 2, 2008)

1. Garf - Alien Queen does disco.
2. Valve - Give a Little More than You Like 
3. Barking Mad – School Days.

Great photos. So many to choose from.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 2, 2008)

I had to take my time to think about this.

1. Kirst: Pavlik

2. Cyrielle: wordie

3. Remorse: Vintage Paw

Honorable mentions to _Give a Little More than You Like_ by Valve, My girl 3 by Sweet FA, _veiled lady_ by Louloubelle, _dormir_ by kadge, _Alien Queen does disco_ by Garf.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 2, 2008)

ah, the way you labelled the photos makes my cutnpasting tricky, garf 

1. after clint eastwood - soulfluxzero
2. My Father - cybertect
3. Alien Queen does disco - GarfieldLeChat

I also wanted to vote for soulfluxzero's michael and cybertect's grr, but thought it'd be unfair to vote for either of them twice


----------



## scifisam (Mar 3, 2008)

That was hard - there were so many! Some weren't 'portraits,' though, so I haven't voted for any of them even if I thought they were good.

These were my favourites:

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4148-1/The+Moody+Green+Man.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4289-2/My+Sentient+Girl.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4396-2/Doubt.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4338-2/Eyebrow.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4344-2/Every+line+a+chapter+in+my+tale_.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4173-1/Liberty.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4399-2/dormir.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4243-2/Meike.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4349-2/1094758860_e8ea78acea_o.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4361-1/Michael.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4250-1/dreamin_.jpg
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/d/4240-2/Cyrielle.jpg

I have to go for:

Doubt -Garfield le Chat
Michael - soulfluxzero 
You looking at me? - Big Eejit.

That was hard!


----------



## mhendo (Mar 3, 2008)

Some great entries. I'm always especially impressed with portraits because i've never really done any decent ones myself.

Anyway, my selections are:

1. School Days - Barking Mad

2. My girl 3 - Sweet FA

3. B side the sea - wordie


----------



## Limejuice (Mar 3, 2008)

1. Self-potrait with common cold - Chooch
2. Every line a chapter - johey24
3. Veiled lady - Louloubelle

Spoiled for choice, really.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 3, 2008)

1.  My Father - cybertect
2.  Weaned, at LAST! - johey24
3.  My girl 3 - Sweet FA


----------



## Kanda (Mar 3, 2008)

1. Alien Queen does disco - GarfieldLeChat 

2. Cyrielle - wordie 

3. Arch - untitled


----------



## selamlar (Mar 3, 2008)

'School days' - Barking_Mad
'Self-portrait with common cold' - chooch
'Remorse' - Vintage Paw


After much deliberation.


----------



## schnickschnack (Mar 3, 2008)

1. Veiled Lady -Louloubelle
2. School DAys - Barking Mad
3. Mirror Mirror - Renegade Dog


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 3, 2008)

Crispy said:


> ah, the way you labelled the photos makes my cutnpasting tricky, garf



oops apologies ... works in opera i forget you mere mortals seem to use other less intellgent browsers


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm in opera too you big bully!

Just that having Artist - Title in the "title" field means that you can see who the artist is when viewing a single image, and you can easily copynpaste out the list of all entries. no big deal really, but don't do it again! 

PS: This marks the 1 year anniversary of thumbnails on extracrispy.co.uk woo!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 3, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I'm in opera too you big bully!
> 
> Just that having Artist - Title in the "title" field means that you can see who the artist is when viewing a single image, and you can easily copynpaste out the list of all entries. no big deal really, but don't do it again!
> 
> PS: This marks the 1 year anniversary of thumbnails on extracrispy.co.uk woo!


ah well i'm new at this malarkey and tecnikery thingymyjiggery...

although beacuase the titles were created from the file names it should be possible to turn on the title and descrpition for the template in the styles which would then allow both in thumbnail view and also indivual phot view


----------



## idioteque (Mar 3, 2008)

1. My father- cybertect
2. My girl 2- Sweet FA
3. Entry 2-  snadge


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 3, 2008)

1. Cyrielle - wordie
2. and now i take an image of you all - e19896 
3. Sinbad - Chemical needs


----------



## boing! (Mar 3, 2008)

1. My Father - cybertect
2. Weaned, at LAST! - johey24 
3. Toxica - nina


----------



## theCIA (Mar 3, 2008)

1.  School Days - Barking_Mad
2.  after clint eastwood - soulfluxzero
3.  My Sentient Girl - firky


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 3, 2008)

links or names not photos until the compo's finsihed please thems the rulez...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 3, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> links or names not photos until the compo's finsihed please thems the rulez...











this is not a late entry btw.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 3, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> this is not a late entry btw.



erm




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> I changed the pics to links, guys - I think "no embedded comp pics until voting's closed" is the house rule.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 3, 2008)

he's a stickler is that cat.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 3, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> he's a stickler is that cat.



harsh innit... 

i'm only going by the roolulz...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 3, 2008)

1st: Every line a chapter in my tale. - lost
2nd: entry2 - snadge 
3rd: Meike - wordie


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> ah well i'm new at this malarkey and tecnikery thingymyjiggery...
> 
> although beacuase the titles were created from the file names it should be possible to turn on the title and descrpition for the template in the styles which would then allow both in thumbnail view and also indivual phot view



I usually just save the files as "poster - imagetitle.jpg" then upload them so as to save myself the bother of typing stuff out multiple times...

Bagsy not counting the votes this month. So many!


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 3, 2008)

1. entry2 - snadge
2. grr - cybertect
3. you lookin at me? - big eejit

Loads more excellent pictures though, particularly all 3 of wordie's, school days, blagsta - untitled, the moody green man, alien queen does disco, my sentient girl, my father, carnival fair, mon frere, after clint eastwood ah fuck it...there's loads of them...

I ended up choosing the 3 I did because they all said something to me beyond how good they are technically. entry2 makes me want to find out what the story is, grr makes me laugh and want to go for a beer with the subject and you lookin at me? makes me laugh and freaks me out in equal measure - I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of her like...


----------



## besgreyling (Mar 3, 2008)

1. My Sentient Girl (firky)
2. Meike (wordie)
3. 2177235201-4043380cdd (arch)


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been putting off voting because I've had a fever and a banging headache all weekend and I just had a look and still can't get my head round it.
They all look really good. Its much harder than voting for pics of buildings or shapes isnt it. 
Anyway, well done all and thanks for all the votes I got.
I didnt think I'd get any at all when I saw all the great pictures being entered.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 3, 2008)

well unless there's a sudden rush of unexpected votes, i think that there's a clear winner this month. any guesses anyone?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well unless there's a sudden rush of unexpected votes, i think that there's a clear winner this month. any guesses anyone?



School Days.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

hiccup said:


> I usually just save the files as "poster - imagetitle.jpg" then upload them so as to save myself the bother of typing stuff out multiple times...
> 
> Bagsy not counting the votes this month. So many!



i have soo much to learn thanks for everyones votes too  very kind it's been a good comp


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> School Days.


Yep, certainly looks like School days by Barking Mad got the most votes from my calculations, followed by My father by cybertect, Entry 2 by snadge, Alien Queen goes disco by Garf, and Self portrait with a common cold by chooch.

So congratulations are in order to Barking Mad. Well done that man!!!  Lovely shot and well deserved winner.






(I totted up the scores on the basis that unnumbered entries followed the format:

****=3pts
****=2pts
****=1pt

that's because most of the numbered entries were entered like that, i.e. from 1 down to 3)


----------



## Kanda (Mar 4, 2008)

I didn't know that it was tiered like that. I just thought it was one point per vote. Doh! It would have taken me ages if I had to put them in order of preference 

Teach me to read the rules at the start I guess!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2008)

Doh!  Just so's you know like:





Robster970 said:


> Voting:
> 
> * Starts on 1st March and ends on 3rd March.
> * Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
> ...


----------



## Kanda (Mar 4, 2008)

Kanda said:


> *Teach me to read the rules at the start I guess!*


 
I had noticed, just a bit later


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations Barking MAd, great photo


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks to all who voted for my photo! Lots of great photos in there.

Somebody (way back on this thread) asked where the photo was taken. Well it was taken in Kanchipuram, India, in a narrow tunnel entrance to a temple. The young lad was leaning against the wall and I thought straight away that it would make a good photo. Unfortunately, due to the tunnel being so busy, so narrow and there being people behind me sat on the floor, I didnt have time or space to bend down and frame the shot. So I held the camera down by my waist, guessed the framing and hoped the focus would be ok, and took the photo.

Turned out to be one of my favourites, which goes to show that sometimes skill has nothing to do with photography  Although to be fair I do take a lot that way and I had got reasonably good at it.

I will try and get a new subject up for March by 2pm today!


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice one Barking Mad 
From the hip eh?


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 4, 2008)

Mr Robster970, will we be getting a full run down of the results?


----------



## cesare (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations Barking_Mad! 

And many thanks to Garf for the thumbnails, it was really good to be able to find those so easily, all updated.

And to Paulie for the adding up!

I thought it was a brilliant comp this month, so many fantastic shots.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 4, 2008)

bravo!


----------



## cybertect (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats Barking 



Barking_Mad said:


> So I held the camera down by my waist, guessed the framing and hoped the focus would be ok, and took the photo.
> 
> Turned out to be one of my favourites, which goes to show that sometimes skill has nothing to do with photography



No, that _is_ skill 







Damn! Second place again


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2008)

You need to enter fewer photos


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 4, 2008)

aye, well done to Garf for such a sterling job with the thumbs!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheers to glc for the thumbnails. Am happy to do it again this month, but all help appreciated etc...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Mr Robster970, will we be getting a full run down of the results?


I have a list on lappie at home, there were loads of photo's that were picked by people, far too many to list imo. I was almost cross-eyed after more than an hour of counting up the votes (of which there were also loads). 

Shows what a good selection of entries there were this month, that so many people had so many favorites.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Cheers to glc for the thumbnails. Am happy to do it again this month, but all help appreciated etc...



do ti on an alternate basis if you want....


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> do ti on an alternate basis if you want....



Cool cool


----------



## selamlar (Mar 4, 2008)

I got TWO points!  Thats the most points I have ever got (in fact the only points I have ever got!) so on the basis of that I am now going to jack in my career and start up again as an artist.  <smug>

Nicely done Barking, thanks to Garf for caps.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 4, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Cool cool



nostaglically rerubbers the days when the photComp suggestions got proper flamings...do yous lot want Ovaltine with ya Werthers? 

Where the nu_Comp n00bs?


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Mr Robster970, will we be getting a full run down of the results?



was I supposed to count this month

bollocks - I'll tot up properly tonight if people can wait that long.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> was I supposed to count this month
> 
> bollocks - I'll tot up properly tonight if people can wait that long.....


Soz, didn't realise anyone was up for that. Just soooooo excited (and i thought i better take some responsibility as i'd encouraged peeps to vote with a thread in general). Hope i added it up right


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Soz, didn't realise anyone was up for that. Just soooooo excited (and i thought i better take some responsibility as i'd encouraged peeps to vote with a thread in general). Hope i added it up right



neither did I


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Final scores for Feb*

scores in a spreadsheet. all adding up done on 4 hrs sleep.


----------



## snadge (Mar 4, 2008)

Excellent win barking mad, great photo. .

Somebody mentioned that my entry2 made them want to know the story behind the subject.

Well pretty simple really, I was invited to an Iranian family get together and I took quite a few photo's, a large barbecue and opium gave this photo it's story.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 4, 2008)

selamlar said:


> I got TWO points!  Thats the most points I have ever got (in fact the only points I have ever got!) so on the basis of that I am now going to jack in my career and start up again as an artist.  <smug>



Lol.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm happy that 'Kirsty' got a few votes because I love that picture and I'd have been a bit surprised if no one else liked it.


----------



## Nina (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice shot.  reminds me of my 2,000 and odd shots from india. 

It was a great month, lots of good entries so a well deserved win!


----------



## big eejit (Mar 4, 2008)

Well done barking. Great shot.

Very wide spread of voting this month, which just goes to show something or other.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2008)

lovely picture barking and a well deserved win


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 4, 2008)

snadge said:


> Somebody mentioned that my entry2 made them want to know the story behind the subject


Thanks - good story and excellent picture. 

Congrats to BM and cheers to Garf for sorting the thumbs. Thanks also to Paulie/Robster for counting; I may print off your spreadsheet Robster - I got some votes! Most I've ever had so I'm well chuffed, so thanks to the people who voted for mine*





*This now sounds a bit like an Oscars speech - thank you life, thank you love, and it is true, there is some angels in this website, thank you so, so much


----------



## alef (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats, Barking Mad, nice photo. It's now in the winner's gallery:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/200802.html


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've put the scores up on a page. I've also corrected my duff counting. It does not affect the results but I'm a stickler for accuracy. Ta to those that pointed out my crapness.

http://82.71.42.69/test/scores.html


----------

